# How long should it take to cycle....



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys, moving home in a month and I have my 4 juve rbps in a 20 gallon tank for the move (only an hour drive) and I'll be taking home my 75 gallon this weekend to get it going so I was wondering how long it would take to effectively cycle this new tank? Also, what fish and how many should I use to cycle it?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

cusccrstud21 said:


> Hey guys, moving home in a month and I have my 4 juve rbps in a 20 gallon tank for the move (only an hour drive) and I'll be taking home my 75 gallon this weekend to get it going so I was wondering how long it would take to effectively cycle this new tank? Also, what fish and how many should I use to cycle it?


best and fastest way it to use filter media from old tank and get yourself a "cycle" product . get big bottle and pour it all in 
usually 2-3 weeks
1 fish per 10gallon although i did cycle one tank with P in it lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

wizardslovak said:


> Hey guys, moving home in a month and I have my 4 juve rbps in a 20 gallon tank for the move (only an hour drive) and I'll be taking home my 75 gallon this weekend to get it going so I was wondering how long it would take to effectively cycle this new tank? Also, what fish and how many should I use to cycle it?


best and fastest way it to use filter media from old tank and get yourself a "cycle" product . get big bottle and pour it all in 
usually 2-3 weeks
1 fish per 10gallon although i did cycle one tank with P in it lol
[/quote]

If you can put soem established media in a bucket of old tank water and bring it to the new tank. Just dechlorinate first then add the media. If you do this the tank shoudl be pretty good to go, but the cycle is done when ammonia drops. Without anythign, this will take mayby a month or more, but if you do this and mayby add somethign liek biospira then it may be fine in a week. Just remember to test anyways to be sure before adding fish.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 18, 2009)

alright guys, thanks for the info, I have to replace the media on my small tank anyways so i'll just scoop out a bucket of water and throw the media in there and cover it for the trip home, then once I get home do I just need to pour the tank water in with the tap water (after adding some water conditioner to it) and place the media on the bottom of the tank?

What fish would be good to place in it for cycling? (don't feel like stressing out my rbps by cycling them, lol)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

cusccrstud21 said:


> alright guys, thanks for the info, I have to replace the media on my small tank anyways so i'll just scoop out a bucket of water and throw the media in there and cover it for the trip home, then once I get home do I just need to pour the tank water in with the tap water (after adding some water conditioner to it) and place the media on the bottom of the tank?
> 
> What fish would be good to place in it for cycling? (don't feel like stressing out my rbps by cycling them, lol)


 you throw the media to the bottom. The water doesnt hold much bacteria, but the media will. Ass long as you always keep it submerged in tank water the bacteria wil lbe fine for a while when you move it. You dont need any fish to cycle. Just use the media and mayby some biospira. No need to stress any fish out if there is no need.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 18, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> alright guys, thanks for the info, I have to replace the media on my small tank anyways so i'll just scoop out a bucket of water and throw the media in there and cover it for the trip home, then once I get home do I just need to pour the tank water in with the tap water (after adding some water conditioner to it) and place the media on the bottom of the tank?
> 
> What fish would be good to place in it for cycling? (don't feel like stressing out my rbps by cycling them, lol)


 you throw the media to the bottom. The water doesnt hold much bacteria, but the media will. Ass long as you always keep it submerged in tank water the bacteria wil lbe fine for a while when you move it. You dont need any fish to cycle. Just use the media and mayby some biospira. No need to stress any fish out if there is no need.
[/quote]

Awesome, so this should take me about a week to two weeks (using the biospira and old media)? Looking forward to getting home and setting this up! Thanks again for all your help bro!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

shoudl be good in less then 2 weeks. Just ammonia and nitrites/nitrates before to be sure its safe.


----------

